
I scaled revenue to $50MM/year as CEO. My big secret to marketing success - cgherb
https://medium.com/@cgherb/marketing-r-d-how-to-solve-your-conversion-rate-and-cost-per-acquisition-56827da30e01
======
mikejulietbravo
This is cool - thanks for sharing!

